# Trane XL 1200 fan speed



## TxFF636 (May 28, 2011)

The fan on my outside unit isn't spinning as fast as it should, so it's not cooling. Could this be the capacitor or something else?


----------



## kok328 (May 28, 2011)

Does it spin freely by hand?


----------



## TxFF636 (May 30, 2011)

It was on my brothers house and we have had many storms lately. I think there was a power surge, and it fried the breaker at the unit.


----------

